# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Tất tật kiến thức đi máy bay cơ bản mà ai cũng cần biết

## hangnt

*Nhờ các đợt vé máy bay giá rẻ, việc đi đi du lịch bằng máy bay ngày càng trở nên đơn giản. Nhưng bạn đã biết là cần chuẩn bị những gì khi đi máy bay chưa?*

*1. Trang phục*

- Nên lựa chọn trang phục thoải mái như jeans không bó, áo thun rộng với chất liệu vải thấm mồ hôi

- Không nên mặc trang phục có đính kim loại, sẽ gây phiền toái khi đi qua cửa kiểm soát an ninh.

- Đồ bó và mang giày cao gót sẽ gây bất tiện khi di chuyển lên xuống máy bay và không thoải mái đối với những chuyến bay đường dài.


- Một chiếc áo cardigan hay áo khoác mỏng sẽ giúp bạn chống chọi lại cái lạnh bất thường hay sự thay đổi vùng nhiệt độ.

*2. Hành lý*

- Hành lý được xách tay theo lên máy bay là 7kg.

- Lượng chất lỏng tố đa được mang theo hành lý xách tay là 1000ml, tuy nhiên các chai chất lỏng phải có dung tích dưới 100ml. Bởi thế nếu muốn mang sữa tắm, dầu gội đặc trị của mình, hãy nhớ chia chúng ra nhưng bình nhỏ có dung tích dưới 100ml nhé!


- Những vật dụng bằng kim loại sắc nhọn như dao, kéo, vũ khí, bật lửa, đồ dũa móng tay... không được mang theo hành lý xách tay.

- Những vật dụng điện tử như điện thoại, laptop, máy nghe nhạc, máy ảnh... nên để trong hành lý xách tay để tránh thất lạc, va đập.


- Nên mua thêm hành lý trước ngày khởi hành bởi mức phí trọng lượng hành lý ký gửi mua tại sân bay thường cao gấp 2-3 lần mua trước.

- Để tránh nhầm lẫn hay thất lạc hành lý của mình, bạn nên đánh dấu vali với những miếng dán màu hoặc bất kỳ dấu hiệu nào dễ thấy nhất. Nếu cả nhà cùng đi du lịch, việc chọn vali đồng màu cho các thành viên là khá hữu ích.

- Đối với hành lý ký gửi là đồ sống, thực phẩm hay mắm… bạn nên đóng bằng thùng xốp, gói kín.

*3. Làm thủ tục*

- Hoàn tất thủ tục check in trực tuyến để chọn chỗ và xác nhận khởi hành trên website của hãng hàng không để tiết kiệm thời gian. 

- Thời gian làm thủ tục trực tuyến là từ 24 tiếng đến 2 tiếng trước thời gian dự định cất cánh của chuyến bay.

- Giấy tờ cần thiết khi đi máy bay: vé máy bay (vé giấy hoặc mã điện tử), chứng minh thư/hộ chiếu, visa/ thị thực, tiền mặt để đóng thuế sân bay.

- Với những chuyến bay trong nước, giấy phép lái xe, hộ chiếu có thể dùng thay chứng minh thư. Trong trường hợp thất lạc giấy tờ tùy thân trước khi đi, bạn có thể làm giấy xác nhận của cơ quan tạm trú, có đóng dấu giáp lai ảnh cá nhân.

- Kiểm tra thời hạn và tình trạng chứng minh thư trước khi khởi hành, một số sân bay nội địa sẽ không chấp nhận giấy tờ quá hạn hay bị mờ.

- Ngày giờ theo hành trình sẽ hiện thị theo ngày giờ máy bay cất cánh ở nơi đi và hạ cánh ở nơi đến, giờ địa phương.


- Một số sân bay Châu Á sẽ yêu cầu đóng phí sân bay khi nhập cảnh, bạn nên kiểm tra và đổi tiền trước khi đi.

- Nếu được chủ động chọn chỗ ngồi nên chọn chỗ ở phía đầu bởi những hàng ghế sau đuôi ống phản lực sẽ gánh chịu hết những tiếng ồn từ động cơ phản lực nằm trên cánh máy bay.
*
4. Khi cho bé đi kèm*

- Trẻ em dưới 14 tuổi đi cùng bố mẹ cần có giấy khai sinh có công chứng. Nếu trẻ không đi cùng người thân (không có bố mẹ đi cùng) cần giấy khai sinh có công chứng và giấy ủy quyền có xác nhận của chính quyền địa phương.

- Đối với gia đình có trẻ nhỏ nên chọn chỗ ngồi cạnh cửa sổ và cách xa động cơ khởi động, như vậy giúp giảm tiếng ồn và mở mang tầm mắt cho bé.

- Nên mang nhiều bỉm, sữa hơn một chút để đề phòng việc mất nước cho bé do không khí trong cabin khô hơn so với bình thường.

- Chuẩn bị sẵn các món ăn hoặc đồ chơi mà bé yêu thích để bé tạm quên đi sự khác lạ của không gian xung quanh mình, không quấy khóc.

- Để tránh bé say máy bay, bố mẹ cần đảm bảo giữ tốt sức khỏe cho bé, đảm bảo cho bé ngủ đầy đủ trước đó 1 ngày.

- Nếu bé có hiện tượng say, bố mẹ có thể tiếp tục thu hút sự chú ý của bé hoặc hướng dẫn cho bé nhìn ra xa. Đặt lên trán bé một chiếc khăn lạnh và hai ngón cái nhấn vào huyệt nội quan của bé (huyệt nội quan ở chỗ vạch ngang thứ 2 trên lòng khớp cổ tay).


_Theo afamily_

----------

